# Gernan Railroad Model Site



## yguy60 (Aug 28, 2009)

While setting up my European layout, I was looking for accessories and found this site that I want to share with other hobbyists.
http://www.kotol.de/
Click on the first page and then the second. On the second page it gives you the option of translating the site into English...choose the Google translator on the top right corner.
EW


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see a translate feature...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It pops up OK on the head automatically on my end ... IE / Google. (After clicking the text link on the bottom of the 1st page.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A pop-up blocker was blocking the Google window, all fixed. 

Since this is primarily a site to sell stuff, I can't see much utility for folks in the US, shipping would kill you!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great site......thanks for posting.


----------



## yguy60 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Some European rail sites in NA*

Here are a few that I have dealt with. Apologies if I am repeating other posts on this subject.

http://www.reynaulds.com/index.aspx
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/index.asp
http://www.roco.com/
http://www.eurotrainhobby.com/

EW


----------

